# Removal of chect tube



## armymomryan (Sep 28, 2011)

*Removal of chest tube*

Seems too simple but I cannot find a CPT code for insertion of chest tube.

The indwelling chest tube had been pulled out of the pleural space and my radiologist reinserted it into the soft tissues of the chest wall.

Also what would the ICD 9 be for malpositioned chest tube?


----------



## Rajebpt (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,
 We dont have any specific code for reinsertion of chest tube.we can use only unlisted chest.
In case if removal of chest tube is alone performed its included in EM  services.
Icd I use is-996.59


----------

